# Why does my iPhone light up randomly?



## turner7 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas as to why my iPhone randomly lights up when chillin in its cradle, screen totally black (i've pressed the button the top...), it has already synced, and will typically stay like this for 10+ minutes (maybe much longer) but then all of a sudden it will light up and show me the time & battery level, as if i had pressed the menu button.

so yeah, its kinda annoying...any ideas?


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Not sure, perhaps it is mail checking? or something like that  mine does it too!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Mine does the same thing. It's spooked or something.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Maybe something to do with the "auto-sync" date & time option most cell phones have? My RAZR used to do this all the time, until I stopped noticing 

M


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

mine too! I think it's just letting you know "here I am - look at me i'm wonderful!" :clap:


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Mine doesn't do this, so I'm guessing it's the mail check (which I have turned to "manual").


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Mine doesn't do this, so I'm guessing it's the mail check (which I have turned to "manual").



my mail pref is set to "manual" as well.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

Mine used to exhibit this issue a lot more than recently. Not sure if it has to do with newer firmware updates or not. In fact, I don't think I've ever seen this happen on 1.1.3 yet.

I like oompa's explanation is the best though: iPhone just wants attention


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

Probably checking mail, or drop in wireless signal.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Visnaut said:


> I like oompa's explanation is the best though: iPhone just wants attention


Tamagach-iPhone?!


----------

